

DOD staff barred from Amazon, YouTube videos from Japan - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2011/03/dod-workers-barred-from-amazon-youtube.html

======
oomkiller
If this is all it takes to lock up DOD, I would hate to see what a coordinated
cyberattack looks like.

